# All you CCW folks... how many clips/reloads



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

do you have with you when carrying? 

If you have any, where do you store them?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

No extra! But have been known to carry more than one Piece!

big rockpile


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

as little as the 5 rnds in the gun up to 58 depending.... on the gun and where I am going.. Usually I have been bad and whats in the gun and another five on a speed strip. It depends on the gun I am taking and the situation/area I expect to go. I have several carry options so...


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

one 8 rd magazine in the gun, and 2 other magazines in a seperate carier,


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Statistically, 92% of all attacks cease at the mere presence of the firearm. From what I understand, an armed defense has never failed due to the emptying the firearm of ammunition (ie, running out of ammo). With that said, many holsters include a method to carry an extra clip or quick loader.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Alot of it depends on when and where I'm going. If I am carrying the .45 then I have 2 clips with 5 rounds each, if I am carrying the 9mm then I have 2 clips with 15 rounds each. Some days I have both on me, some days just a "last ditch"/ BUG (Back-up gun) is all I'm carrying. I've also been known to carry a wheel gun with a speed loader using Glasser shells. It depends on what I think the threat might be. I realize some my think it is paranoia(sp), but it has nothing to do with that, it is a matter of reality and being able to ascertain and predict any problems/situations. Again alot of that depends if I am going to Harrisburg, York, Lancaster, or even Filthadelphia... Since it seems that the people of these cities have let the criminals rule and refuse to take their neighborhoods back from the thugs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i would carry cept the govoner dudnt trust us hear 
tinks visconsinitees do nt ned too carry guns in our pockets 
he tinks we to stupud.

i think he needs to remove his head from his.............................


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I cary a ten round clip. If I can't hit what I am shoting at in nine rounds then the last one is for me.


----------



## Michael Leferink (Jul 12, 2003)

Time to say "it depends" again. It's been said "if it's dangerous enough to carry one gun then it's dangerous enough to carry two". Another, "the fastest reload is a second loaded gun". According to FBI reports, the average number of rounds fired in gun fights has been steadily going up for the last 30 years. That's for both LE and regular folks. FWIW, here is what I do.

Living in the deep south, it's difficult to carry much equip. and keep it concealed. When I carry a semi-auto, I carry two backup mags. (single stack). When I carry a revolver, I carry two speed strips in my pocket. With summer dress, anymore equip. is too hard to conceal. Now when the weather allows for more clothing, I will carry a backup pistol with two spare mags. for each gun - two speed loaders if I choose a revolver.

7 round mags. for my .40 cal.
8 round mags. for my .45 ACP
six round speed loaders and/or speed strips for my .38/.357 mag. revolvers.

My weapons are carried fully loaded including the semi's (chamber). I basically carry what ever I reasonably can. I'd rather have more than I need than to not have enough. A little lesson I learned the hard way once.

MikeL


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

10- round magazine and depending on the holster it is sometimes carried in a jacket pocket.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

yes, alot depends on what I think I may run into... more often than not, extra ammo is in pants pocket, glove box, ash tray, purse. Kinda bad, but basically scattered so I can get to it whereever I am. Keep a small 22 in coat pocket in winter and pants pocket in summer.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

One in gun, one in holster.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

> i would carry cept the govoner dudnt trust us hear
> tinks visconsinitees do nt ned too carry guns in our pockets
> he tinks we to stupud.
> 
> i think he needs to remove his head from his.............................


Yeah, old Jimbo is a treat, isn't he? I can't wait until the next election.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

8 rounds in the .45 & sometimes an extra mag with 7 rounds, but I'm not planning on a TV-style firefight! Steven Segal always seems to have 8 or 10 extra mags, but he likes to spray-n-pray around corners. It makes for exciteing entertainment but it isn't very realistic. I expect to end the problem with 1 or 2 aimed shots or run away!


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

No extra magazines, just the one in the gun with 8 rounds.


----------



## nature shot (Jan 24, 2007)

I carry a ruger 4" and 6 extra in a belt clip. I believe in the art of profienceny when I shot.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I dont have a CCW yet. WHen I get one Id really like to carry my revolver, and I probably wont carry any more than the 6 rounds in the cylinder.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well this is my 1st post on this web site, but not new here - been lurking quite a lot..

Here in California, we are limited to three weapons that we can carry concealed (legal) on our "License to Carry Concealed Pistol, Revolver, or Other Concealed Weapon Within the State of California". All of mine are semi-automatics liimited to 10 rounds or less due to our state laws. So I carry 1 in the chamber and a full magazine (8) in the pistol. In addition I usually carry two additional magazines in a Bianchi Leather Magazine Pouch when carrying in a "inside the waistband holster"on my belt, or off my leather shoulder holsters when used (25 rounds total). If I do plan for an extended trip or emergency/ disatser, I carry usually 100 rounds (2 boxes) in my daypack/ backpack. 

As a U.S. Marine Corps Veteran, I believe in never having too much ammunition, just in case..... I know, all you need is 1 round per opponent, but you never can tell....


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

i just carry 6 jacketed 44m hollowpoints in my Dan Wesson 744... if i need more than that ill just KMAGB!

when I drove an armored car in Philly ((had the most dangerous run doing financial exchanges on Broad Street and Germantown Aves)ie welfare offices) in the late 80s, i only carried 2 speed loaders and at the time we were only allowed to load up to a 38 since thats as large as cops could carry, i broke the law and carried glasier 357s w silver tiped 357 hollow points as backup  :dance: 

oh, and I prefer revolvers since they dont jam :hobbyhors


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

FreightTrain said:


> oh, and I prefer revolvers since they dont jam :hobbyhors



Revolvers can and do jam or lock up occasionally, not often by any means but as with anything mechanical there can be issues. They are likely the most reliable but ya can not truthfully say they don't jam ever....


A good example of a good auto may never jam either. You need to practice and know your gun and ammo. Bad ammo can render a revolver as useless as it can a semi auto...


----------



## china glass (Feb 6, 2007)

For normal carry, I have 10 shot clip in gun and 1 extra clip. If I am in trouble I will have to duck and weave as I shoot. :help:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I would carry my Ruger GP-100 revolver in .357 Magnum, but it has a 6" heavy bull target barrel. It would be a mite big to carry concealed, even with my being 6'4" tall. Yes, revolvers do occasionally do have malfunctions - I have a Revolver in 38 Short that has devolped problems and needs to visit the gunsmith soon...

In my CCW renewal classes over the years, it has been stressed to use factory manufactured ammunition in your CCW weapon. Otherwise, if you have to use it, then you will be probally grilled for days in court as to how your reloaded ammunition preforms and ballistics. I use factory ammunition in my semi-auto pistols on my CCW License with no major malfunctions. They are Military Surplus weapons, yet I seem to out shoot the guys with the new and fancy crome plated laser sighted pistols at the range (when I shoot there - thanks to my having been in the US Marines :hobbyhors ). Gotta love my Walther P-38's in 9mm or my Czech CZ-52 in 7.62X25mm Tokarev (a flat shooter at 40+ yards) that I carry concealed.


----------

